# Hours of (NOW) ILLEGAL Halloween Party Fun!



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, where did you find that ? some of that stuff is wild!


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

One word, my friend.... A properly programmed "STUMBLE" will yeild great results!
Isn't that stuff crazy?!?!?!?!


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Talk about hazzing! Wow! The electric branding iron is flat out mean...


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW, I can't believe that people actually bought that stuff as hazing equipment! Just wondering if there is any survivors left from all those Hazing devices.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow... thats pretty crazy!


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

I love it.
Now where can I get my hands on "jump spark bateries"


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

2 Halloween addicts said:


> Just wondering if there is any survivors left from all those Hazing devices.



LOL, i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

The originators of the kind of stuff spencers sells now. I love all the various devices that scare you by firing blank shells. I wonder if any of this stuff is for sale on ebay.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Heres a link to another site with interesting details on this company. http://www.demoulincollectors.com/


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a great find, Maximpakt! Thanks!!!

*thinks, 'Three Frenchmen and a Goat'..... hehehehe*


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, wish I could find a long sword made of steel for $12.65!!! And just what the hell is a Fuzzy Wonder Goat!!???  Seems the catalog has a theme of Goats and Electric Sparks!! Nice find OEJ!!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Electric Carpet, Dang that's just cruel.


I Love It.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dramb said:


> And just what the hell is a Fuzzy Wonder Goat!!???


"Fuzzy Wonder" is a spectacular Goat in every respect. Every part is substantially made of steel and so constructed that it affords less resistance in order to bring about the desired results than any other Goat on the market.

I'm gonna get one TODAY!


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm gonna get one TODAY!


Hope you enjoy your new toy, but please don't post any pictures......


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dramb said:


> Hope you enjoy your new toy, but please don't post any pictures......


Boooo....er I mean, Baaaahhh!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

The trick camera and surprise chair look like a home version of waterboarding your friends.

This link is freakin hillarious. Maybe because I'm envisioning doing this to some people.


OMG... an electric stretcher!!! This is too funny.

This must have been what people did for entertainment before there was TV.

You have to cross post this over to the General Halloween or Off Topic sections.


----------



## Skitters (Feb 5, 2008)

_Molten Lead test? Eeks wtf
LOL 
thats a great find!
Thanks for sharing!_


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Umm well I'm not sure really what to say. Except one eyed Jack how did you... exactly... come across this stuff

The sites disclaimer though... Now that's a good one


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

That is OFF da hook!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you see the skeleton that floats out over you bed, with electric sparks in it's eyes? Holy cow, that's awesome! And they have an entire selection of gongs....what more could you ask for.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats Teribile!! HAHA!! Multen Lead! Holy Crap!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's pretty neat thanks for sharing.


----------

